# Earnhardt to miss next two races; Gordon to fill in



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hate that Jr is hurt but couldn't have picked a better back up driver.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 20, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hate that Jr is hurt but couldn't have picked a better back up driver.



Heck, Gordon is THE better driver..

http://espn.go.com/racing/story/_/id/17112261/jeff-gordon-step-dale-earnhardt-jr-next-two-races



> "I think Jeff will do well," team owner Rick Hendrick said Sunday



Indy is the perfect place for him to run. I thought he was going to run that race anyway??


----------



## RacinNut (Jul 20, 2016)

I wonder about Jr. sometimes, he doesn't seem to have the drive anymore, like he did back in the #8 days.
It will be an interesting race to see how Jeff does after being out of a race car this season.
I say Go Smoke #14 for Indy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 20, 2016)

I've never really seen the "drive" in JR. I think he races just because his dad was a great. It surely isn't because he's winning.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 20, 2016)

Good luck to Jr in his recovery


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 20, 2016)

good luck. hope he recovers soon.


----------



## riprap (Jul 20, 2016)

You can go ahead and pencil Gordon or Stewart in for the win. These feel good stories usually have a happy ending in NASCAR.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2016)

Hope he suffers no long term effects. The car will definitely perform better with a Driver like Gordon behind the wheel.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 21, 2016)

RacinNut said:


> I wonder about Jr. sometimes, he doesn't seem to have the drive anymore, like he did back in the #8 days.
> It will be an interesting race to see how Jeff does after being out of a race car this season.
> I say Go Smoke #14 for Indy.





SpotandStalk said:


> I've never really seen the "drive" in JR. I think he races just because his dad was a great. It surely isn't because he's winning.



Do you guys remember that Junior won 3 times last year, and got jobbed out of the Chase by Harvick's intentional wreck?  100 more feet of racing and he would have won after racing his way back from locking up the brakes and losing a bunch of spots having to take 4 tires the last pit stop.  But nahhh....he ain't no good and he has no drive.

LoL...haters gona hate.


----------



## Walker44 (Jul 21, 2016)

Amazed that anyone has any interest in the sport at all  The glory days are long gone   Wishing him a speedy recovery


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 21, 2016)

do they still do that politically correct circular 4 hours drive they call a race????


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 21, 2016)

JR is an average driver that would not have a ride if his name was Smith. He has been in the best equipment known to man and has under performed every other member of that team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> JR is an average driver that would not have a ride if his name was Smith. He has been in the best equipment known to man and has under performed every other member of that team.



Kyle Petty comes to mind..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 22, 2016)

Based on Jr.'s opinions, I could care less.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Based on Jr.'s opinions, I could care less.



Maybe he has hit his head more times than we know..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 22, 2016)

They still have NASCAR racing? WOW!!


----------



## Bstevens792 (Jul 23, 2016)

I don't care whatany of you say he has won a pretty good number of races.he has a good attitude compared to most other drivers I couple years ago he won races all year long just wait that 88 still has it.


----------



## Bstevens792 (Jul 23, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> JR is an average driver that would not have a ride if his name was Smith. He has been in the best equipment known to man and has under performed every other member of that team.



What about kasey Kane ? He has won what two races in the last 5 years wrecks out of every race


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 23, 2016)

Kasey going to wrong way also. I think Jr has been good for the sport, and brought it through a time after his Father's death, that no one else could have done. I just do not think he is that talented of a driver. The mark of a good driver, in my opinion, is one that can win with a 5th place car. SR could do that, Jr has not demonstrated that he can come close to that.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

Bstevens792 said:


> I don't care whatany of you say he has won a pretty good number of races.he has a good attitude compared to most other drivers I couple years ago he won races all year long just wait that 88 still has it.



Wonder how many he would have won without Dad's help... He's a kid living in the shadow of "Greatness"!

Like I said earlier, Kyle Petty comes to mind.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

Bstevens792 said:


> What about kasey Kane ? He has won what two races in the last 5 years wrecks out of every race



You do realize Jr only has 9 more wins than Kasey and Jr has ran over 150 more races..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 24, 2016)

Bstevens792 said:


> I don't care whatany of you say he has won a pretty good number of races.he has a good attitude compared to most other drivers I couple years ago he won races all year long just wait that 88 still has it.



This^^^^


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 24, 2016)

I've got gordon on my fantasy teams this week. Don't know if he'll win but I expect a top 5 finish


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

The Jr detractors are probably Chase Elliott worshippers is what's so funny about this.   The difference and FACT is Jr was made to work for his start and Chase was given it all on a silver platter. 

I've never understood why people have a problem with a father helping their child get a start. Jealousy I guess that their father couldn't do the same. 

All this just lets me know people don't have a clue what they are talking about. 

Maybe he will retire soon and this shell of a sport that use to be will crash and burn.

NASCAR sucks anyway


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Wonder how many he would have won without Dad's help... He's a kid living in the shadow of "Greatness"!
> 
> Like I said earlier, Kyle Petty comes to mind.



You DO realize Jr has over triple the wins, top 5s, and top 10s in half the time Of Kyle right? A lot of which have came after his dad died and he left DEI. 

Stick to college football. Something you don't have to use google for. It's obvious NASCAR is not your forte


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do realize Jr only has 9 more wins than Kasey and Jr has ran over 150 more races..



You had to google that   Too funny. A dawg fan talking about someone else's mediocrity LOL. ROFL


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

Patiently waiting on Slayers uninformed reply.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

Crickets chirping


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> You had to google that   Too funny. A dawg fan talking about someone else's mediocrity LOL. ROFL



Surprising stats to say the least and it surprised me. Anyone that says he's a great driver is well, nothing more than a homer. I use to be a big NASCAR nut and one of the most memorable sports moments I was apart of was being at Daytona and watching Jr win the July race the same year Dale died. No one left the stands for an hour and just stood up and cheered and I mean everyone! 

Jr will never make the HOF..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> Patiently waiting on Slayers uninformed reply.



Uninformed... Yeah, I've traveled all over this country watching NASCAR.. How many races and different tracks have you been too?

My driver is in the HOF..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> Patiently waiting on Slayers uninformed reply.



Uninformed... Please, let's compare NASCAR adventures... I dare ya! Or are you just a typical Sunday tv watcher?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

Crickets chirping...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Uninformed... Yeah, I've traveled all over this country watching NASCAR.. How many races and different tracks have you been too?
> 
> My driver is in the HOF..





Browning Slayer said:


> Uninformed... Please, let's compare NASCAR adventures... I dare ya! Or are you just a typical Sunday tv watcher?




The farthest West I've been is to Vegas and the farthest track up North is New Hampshire..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The farthest West I've been is to Vegas and the farthest track up North is New Hampshire..



I was at the inaugral 1st race in Texas... And the 1st time under the lights in Daytona..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The farthest West I've been is to Vegas and the farthest track up North is New Hampshire..





Browning Slayer said:


> I was at the inaugral 1st race in Texas... And the 1st time under the lights in Daytona..



1st COT race at Bristol and watched Kyle win it..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The farthest West I've been is to Vegas and the farthest track up North is New Hampshire..





Browning Slayer said:


> I was at the inaugral 1st race in Texas... And the 1st time under the lights in Daytona..





Browning Slayer said:


> 1st COT race at Bristol and watched Kyle win it..



And at Atlanta for the 1st time Kevin Harvick won after Dales death...

I can go on and on.. So, please tell me how I'm not informed about NASCAR?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> Patiently waiting on Slayers uninformed reply.



Yep, still waiting for you to show me how I don't know NASCAR...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

There's an old saying that comes to mind...

Mess with the bull and you'll get the horns!


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

I've not been all over the country.  Probably 10 races or so here in the S.E.    Followed NASCAR since About 1979.

Im just giving you a hard time. I don't really even care anymore. NASCAR sucks these days and I wouldn't care if it folded tomorrow.  I think we can both agree on that.  I can't even tell you the last race I've seen in its entirety.

I've never said he was great.  He is as good or better than 75% of the current field though. If Jr doesn't make the HOF or win a championship no big deal to me. What he does or doesn't do effects my life not in the least. I just don't understand people's problem with a father helping his son.  He really didn't have it near as good as people think.  Dale was my #1 driver but he was a terrible father most his life. Even he admitted that.

As far as the best talent behind the wheel in the field now, I'd say Kyle Busch takes that by a landslide.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Crickets chirping...





I've got nothing other than what I just said.


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> My driver is in the HOF..



Mine is too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2016)

C'moan foosball season !!!


----------



## FSUNoles88 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan foosball season !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


>






Then let the complaining/moanin begin !!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> I've got nothing other than what I just said.



Apology accepted!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

FSUNoles88 said:


> I've not been all over the country.  Probably 10 races or so here in the S.E.    Followed NASCAR since About 1979.
> 
> Im just giving you a hard time. I don't really even care anymore. NASCAR sucks these days and I wouldn't care if it folded tomorrow.  I think we can both agree on that.  I can't even tell you the last race I've seen in its entirety.
> 
> ...



I'm with you! NASCAR is not what it once was and I don't really follow it at all! Had an awesome time over the years and saw quite a few things while staying in the infield at so many tracks. 

I pulled for Jr for a while after Dad passed away.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Then let the complaining/moanin begin !!!



Especially from you Techie..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Especially from you Techie..





No sir, we're use to and accept mediocre,  you dwags think your gonna compete for the NC every year...



1980


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 24, 2016)

Followed the sport pretty close for a year or two.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jul 24, 2016)

When did the brickyard 400 not fill up the stands? Used to but I don't follow nascar anymore just flipped to it for a sec


----------



## tigerdad30529 (Jul 24, 2016)

*No fans in the stands*

Most of the races I have checked out this season have been with out fans.

NASCAR has gone down hill ever since they have tried to go to some of theses tracks that are none traditional tracks. Take a race away from darlington and Atlanta was crazy to start.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Surprising stats to say the least and it surprised me. Anyone that says he's a great driver is well, nothing more than a homer. I use to be a big NASCAR nut and one of the most memorable sports moments I was apart of was being at Daytona and watching Jr win the July race the same year Dale died. No one left the stands for an hour and just stood up and cheered and I mean everyone!
> 
> Jr will never make the HOF..





Browning Slayer said:


> Uninformed... Yeah, I've traveled all over this country watching NASCAR.. How many races and different tracks have you been too?
> 
> My driver is in the HOF..





Browning Slayer said:


> The farthest West I've been is to Vegas and the farthest track up North is New Hampshire..






Browning Slayer said:


> I was at the inaugral 1st race in Texas... And the 1st time under the lights in Daytona..





Browning Slayer said:


> 1st COT race at Bristol and watched Kyle win it..





Browning Slayer said:


> And at Atlanta for the 1st time Kevin Harvick won after Dales death...
> 
> I can go on and on.. So, please tell me how I'm not informed about NASCAR?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 25, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


>




In which form?? As a Ranger or a Rebel Yeller??


----------



## specialk (Jul 25, 2016)

then there's this......


FORTUNE 100 companies increase in NASCAR: The list of blue-chip brands involved in NASCAR continues to grow. According to a recent internal analysis, the number of FORTUNE 100 companies investing in NASCAR has increased five percent year-over-year. Also, the number of FORTUNE 500 companies investing in the sport has either grown or sustained year-over-year since 2012. Overall, more than one-in-four FORTUNE 500 companies integrate NASCAR into their marketing strategies. A charter agreement with race teams, five-year track sanctioning deals, and a bevy of new or renewed long-term partnerships have contributed to NASCAR's business growth over the last several years. FORTUNE 500 companies Auto-Owners Insurance, Stanley DeWalt, Fastenal, O'Reilly Auto Parts and Axalta have all renewed with or entered the sport this season, highlighting the momentum across the industry. Repucom's SponsorLink survey shows NASCAR surpasses all other sports properties in fan sponsor consideration. Seven out of 10 NASCAR fans are loyal to a sponsor's brand when it supports the sport, and three out of four NASCAR fans would consider a sponsor's brand. While being a FORTUNE 500 company is the gold standard of success for publicly-traded companies in the United States, there are several global corporations involved in NASCAR that weren't included in the analysis because they do not meet FORTUNE's criteria. A number of blue-chip brands significantly involved in the sport did not qualify, including: Mars, MillerCoors, Shell and Toyota.(NASCAR Wire Service)(7-22-2016)


----------



## Gold Ranger (Jul 25, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> In which form?? As a Ranger or a Rebel Yeller??



You know you laughed.  Go Gata!!!


----------



## specialk (Jul 25, 2016)

I've never liked the idea of stock cars at indy....fairly boring.....single groove and hard to pass.....with mid America getting hit with a near record heat wave and air temps in th  100's, I as a nascar fan would defiantly not spend my money to sit 4 hours on a metal bench to watch follow the leader.......


----------



## riprap (Jul 25, 2016)

Toyota is going to make a lot of power races boring. Everytime Toyota starting gaining headway on a new rules package NASCAR would go back to the rules package that benefited Hendricks and Chevy. Now that they've left it alone Toyota is dominating. Instead of letting the other teams catch up, NASCAR will do something to make the competition better.


----------

